# Help, I think Noodle is coming into season!



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all, 

I need some help please. Noodle turned 6 months last week and I had planned to have her spayed before her first season but haven't got round to booking it. Now I think she may be starting her first 1 and I have no idea what to expect or what to do. The reason I think she may be starting is for the last 2 days she has been weeing a lot on her walks (marking for boy dogs I have just read) she only normally wees once on a walk, then as we walked back in the house from our walk just now she went straight to her bed and weed on it! She has never done that. My partner has also said that she has become whiney during the day for the last 2 days when I have left for work.

If she is having a season before I have managed to get her spayed does this mean I won't be able to walk her?
I walk her everyday before I go to work so that she is calmer during the day for my partner who is sick, I don't know if he will cope with her while I am at work if she dosen't get her morning walk. Her walk is early (6.45am) and we don't see many dogs on this walk and it is on lead.
Also will she be able to go to her doggy day care , she goes twice a week to give my partner a break.

Please can someone advise me what to expect and answer the above questions please. Getting a bit worried here  Thanks.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

The weeing more often can happen before or during a first season, but also be aware of infections that may cause this. 

You will know if its a season, as there is no getting away from the swelling.. All my girls have different indication that they are coming in, one is cuddly just before, one has sickness before her season and the other one just takes it in her stride but her swelling is massive... largest I have even seen. 

Have a read of my post on Bitches in Season which may help, no you shouldnt walk her during her season as it is not fair on entire male dogs to pick up her scent. lots of exercise in the garden  

If in any doubt take her to or call your vets in a few days if nothing starts. Always good to rule out infection plus the start of a first season can drag a little bit, day one is the first day you see blood.

Hope this helps a little bit xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Honey has just come into season and she's just turned 7 months. I have strongly felt for the last 2 months that she would have an earlier season. She recently started marking on walks and most noticeable was her need to keep having a cuddle and being restless for the last few evenings before the bleeding started. She just kept pottering around in circles all evening! She is only on day 2 of her bleeding and has not swollen that much as yet, just a lot firmer. 

I have to say I have been taking her out on her lead on very quite pavement walks as our garden is not that big and not easy to give her adequate exercise, especially I am going to have to be careful for a month. If I see another dog, I alter my walk but I have noticed that any male dogs on leads are definitely picking up her scent so do feel a bit concerned about that but they are firmly on their leads. I definitely wouldn't take her anywhere where there could be males off lead that could come over or leave their owners. We are also not walking near any areas where dogs could be off lead and picking up her scent but keeping very town based.

My biggest problem is that I need to take them away with me in the half term when she will be at days 14-21 in her cycle but I have to do this and thankfully it is in a quiet area where I can walk her on lead again along a road that seldom has other dog walkers there.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> The weeing more often can happen before or during a first season, but also be aware of infections that may cause this.
> 
> You will know if its a season, as there is no getting away from the swelling.. All my girls have different indication that they are coming in, one is cuddly just before, one has sickness before her season and the other one just takes it in her stride but her swelling is massive... largest I have even seen.
> 
> ...



Jojo, I can't find your post on bitches in season, is it on here or on my dogs life pls?


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Honey has just come into season and she's just turned 7 months. I have strongly felt for the last 2 months that she would have an earlier season. She recently started marking on walks and most noticeable was her need to keep having a cuddle and being restless for the last few evenings before the bleeding started. She just kept pottering around in circles all evening! She is only on day 2 of her bleeding and has not swollen that much as yet, just a lot firmer.
> 
> I have to say I have been taking her out on her lead on very quite pavement walks as our garden is not that big and not easy to give her adequate exercise, especially I am going to have to be careful for a month. If I see another dog, I alter my walk but I have noticed that any male dogs on leads are definitely picking up her scent so do feel a bit concerned about that but they are firmly on their leads. I definitely wouldn't take her anywhere where there could be males off lead that could come over or leave their owners. We are also not walking near any areas where dogs could be off lead and picking up her scent but keeping very town based.
> 
> My biggest problem is that I need to take them away with me in the half term when she will be at days 14-21 in her cycle but I have to do this and thankfully it is in a quiet area where I can walk her on lead again along a road that seldom has other dog walkers there.


Hi Jane, 

Ahh little Honey having her 1st one, to me it feels like Noodles just a baby it shouldn't be happening to her yet!
I am still not sure if she is or not, we had the big weeing day on Wednesday and I did send her to day care on Thursday but told her carer that I thought she might be, she said that Noodle got attention from the male dogs and they had to keep them apart. But no other signs yet. I went and got the pants and the pads so I am all ready (even though I didn't think I would be doing this, she has managed to slip this in before I could get her spayed) but don't really know what else I am looking for. She isn't swollen at all. We walked this morning and all was fine, we don't really see any dogs on our early walk and if we do they are all on lead. 
I guess all I can do is wait and see but I don't want to be waiting and waiting and it turns out shes not as I could have got her spayed in that waiting time if shes not and if I wait then she may start, does that make sense? I'm rambling a bit.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

The early signs with Lola were swelling (nipples and bottom), extreme cuddliness, off her food, some male attention and clinginess. We had two weeks of this before she started bleeding, then 12 days bleeding, then two weeks afterwards when they are most fertile - so pretty much 6 weeks in total. We did some lead walks in quiet areas as she was going stir crazy only being in the garden. If you are going out early to a quiet area you should be fine. I would pick Lola up and cross the road if I saw another dog in the distance. I used children's pants to catch any drops of blood but there wasn't much, really only a concern when she was lying in one place for a while. Good luck x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

PS. Ruthmill on here had a worry about her Lola coming into season just before she was due to go in for her op. Might be worth checking what the vet said to her about it.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for the information, it's a help.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Woo, any news on Noodle's season? My article on here:

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/09/02/a-bitches-season/

Hope your little lady is ok xxx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Woo, any news on Noodle's season? My article on here:
> 
> http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/09/02/a-bitches-season/
> 
> Hope your little lady is ok xxx


Still not sure, she is still weeing more on her walks, is cleaning herself alot more down there but there is no swelling. I read that they can become naughty when going into season, well yesterday for the first time ever her day carer said she had been naughty. She is so good for her normally and all we hear from her is praise. Yesterday she said Noodle totally ignored her when she let her off her lead and just ran off and wouldn't come back and wouldn't listen to her at all 
I have bought the pants and the pads all ready for what ever happens, so just keeping a close eye on her at the moment.
Thanks for the link, I'll have a read


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep the naughty behaviour could be age related as this happened with one of my girls then the season came. 

Also it is worth mentioning with a 1st season she may show many signs of coming into season and then no bleeding etc, and you think well have I missed it or did she have one???? but then a few weeks later it all comes clear as she will have her season, this is known as a split season.

Have a read here, it may be on its way:

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/09/27/honeys-split-season/


----------

